# Ra, Anubis and Horus vs Zeus, Hades and Poseidon



## Luftwaffles (Apr 18, 2013)

Who wins?
The Egyptian Gods, or the Greek Gods?


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Ra is the God of the sun. Sun > Lightning, Ocean, Death.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 18, 2013)

The Greek gods casually make constellations all the time


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

Mythology threads in OBD 2013.

As for my answer: I don't know... Zeus is stated in one of Hesiod's texts to be able to destroy the entire world with his thunderbolt alone. 

Yet I hear Ra can eat the sun. 

Hmmmmmm....


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Ra is the God of the sun. Sun > Lightning, Ocean, Death.



Zeus says...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Not exactly Zeus, but the closest thing we have to Zeus in yugioh so far.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 18, 2013)

so...any feats for the Egyptian Gods

there are plenty enough from the Olympians


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know i if its mythology but i think is banned i'm egyptian sdie,but from others i don't now


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Ra was the father of Shu and Tefnut, whom he created through masturbation. 

Zeus Raped a boy ... 

I donno, hard to choose.

Although Atum-Ra's creation feat trumps the Greek Gods ... He created himself.

In some myths, The Sun is Ra or Horus' eye. The Sky is Horus.


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



kali takes 





serious note though, ra I think got put in check by issis because if I recall she made a snake bite him and tell her his true name and she basically got to use his power to the fullest extent (the snake couldn't of been just a regular snake i guess but still.......a snake bite beat him into submission) 

So if Zues can force ra to give up his true name, ra is toast. That is a pretty big weakness, but it takes knowledge


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Ra is the God of the sun. Sun > Lightning, Ocean, Death.



Helios/Apollo are the sun, that don't mean they stronger than Zeus, Poseidon or Hades. 
Zeus is the Sky and Hades is Underworld and dead, not death, death is Thanatos.


----------



## CheesyFreak (Apr 18, 2013)

This is just a guess, but wouldnt the sky be more important for more people in the past then the sun? 
since the sky is everything and the sun is a part of it, just a guess i am no expert at pre-roman history and wouldnt be surprissed they knew the sun was much larger then the earth.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> Helios/Apollo are the sun, that don't mean they stronger than Zeus, Poseidon or Hades.
> Zeus is the Sky and Hades is Underworld and dead, not death, death is Thanatos.



Tomato Potato. 

My Greek History is off, but ... meh.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Ra was the father of Shu and Tefnut, whom he created through masturbation.
> 
> Zeus Raped a boy ...
> 
> ...



Yeah, Egyptian gods are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo underrated in terms of power.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Then again, _most_ myth/religion/real-life gods and beings sadly are, to begin with.


----------



## Id (Apr 18, 2013)

Zeus is the OG Homo Thug.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 18, 2013)

Depends on what version you go with but Apophis is a serpant who can eat the Sun, that would rank high.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

Egyptian mythology gods really need a respect thread.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> Egyptian mythology gods really need a respect thread.



Its funny how their religion doesn't actually have a name in English so it is called "Ancient Egyptian Religion".


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Its funny how their religion doesn't actually have a name in English so it is called "Ancient Egyptian Religion".



pretty sure it's called Kemtic, and although you could say that's not an English word. But it's technically a noun so it doesn't really need to be since it's a name of a thing


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> pretty sure it's called Kemtic, and although you could say that's not an English word. But it's technically a noun so it doesn't really need to be since it's a name of a thing



I learned that in class once, but I thought that was just like a neo-egyptian religion.

I asked my professors and Wikipedia, they only provided me with this,



Just too complicated for me.


----------



## Luftwaffles (Apr 18, 2013)

Amun-Ra solos 

Too bad I'm Christian


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

Deus ex Shinobi said:


> Amun-Ra solos
> 
> Too bad I'm Christian



Nothing wrong with that, I am also Christian. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Honestly, I think the Judo-Christian God is probably the strongest if you think about it ...


----------



## Caxe7 (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I am also Christian.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



he knows judo


----------



## Majinsaga (Apr 18, 2013)

Caxe7 said:


> he knows judo


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 18, 2013)

Let's not forget Lovecraftian gods from the Cthulhu mythos.


----------



## Dr. White (Apr 18, 2013)

Going with Egyptian Gods, as Ra and the like are celestial beings. IIRC Greek gods feats encompass things on earth(zues and his lightning, Poisedon with Sea and storms, etc) I tend to take Celestial feats > Terrestrial Feats. I guess when it comes down to comparing gods it matters, on how strong the author wanted to portray them. 

Though I just remembered that zues soloed the Titans and stood unparalleled so he might be able to take Ra, but idk.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Dr. White said:


> Going with Egyptian Gods, as Ra and the like are celestial beings. IIRC Greek gods feats encompass things on earth(zues and his lightning, Poisedon with Sea and storms, etc) I tend to take Celestial feats > Terrestrial Feats. I guess when it comes down to comparing gods it matters, on how strong the author wanted to portray them.
> 
> Though I just remembered that zues soloed the Titans and stood unparalleled so he might be able to take Ra, but idk.



Greek gods create star casually. 



Linkofone said:


> I ... can't really discuss this ... since ... Yahweh stated He created everything.



Only one universe.


----------



## Linkofone (Apr 18, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> Greek gods create star casually.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one universe.



Well I mean, we technically only have one universe ... until we find another one ... meh.

Thanks for the backup Pecola.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> snip


So you written a entire argument because an joke?
Feats or didn't happen. 
Orphic Zeus is pure bullshit.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

@Linkofone: No problem joe. Just doing my job.



The Demifiend said:


> So you written a entire argument because an joke?
> Feats or didn't happen.
> Orphic Zeus is pure bullshit.



I take it by your comment on Orphic Zeus, that you are familiar with the spacebattle threads I was talking about, back last year? That dude's seriously overpowered. He's pretty much like a/the frickin' mythological or religious equivalent to Cosmic Armor Superman.

As for the feats, i'm going to post it on your VM page.


----------



## Akatora (Apr 18, 2013)

Linkofone said:


> Nothing wrong with that, I am also Christian.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Joke thread incomming


Judo-Christian god vs Karate roman god vs boxing Celtic god




this post in itself is a joke


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> I take it by your comment on Orphic Zeus, that you are familiar with the spacebattle threads I was talking about, back last year? That dude's seriously overpowered. He's pretty much like a/the frickin' mythological or religious equivalent to Cosmic Armor Superman.
> 
> As for the feats, i'm going to post it on your VM page.


Yes I've seen that thread. Orphic Zeus is full of bullshit.
Also, nice feats for YHVH, but I found a bit inconclusive due many interpretations from one line alone. (That's the Bible what I expecting? )


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> Yes I've seen that thread. Orphic Zeus is full of bullshit.
> Also, nice feats for YHVH, but I found a bit inconclusive due many interpretations from one line alone. (That's the Bible what I expecting? )



so you're from spacebattles? 

how is orphic zeus full of bullshit? I think he is truly overpowered and hax, but still not the strongest greek-being ever. 

That was from the Bereshit Rabba, one of the old Jewish texts. 

As for the mainstream Bible, well you could interpret creating heaven, hell, our universe, sheol, purgatory, limbo, etc. as multiversal/multi-dimensional or the verse with the "many mansions" thing. Or in certain versions of the bible, how jesus framed "worlds" with his words alone (or something like that)

I think you have to look into texts/beliefs of Talmudic/Rabbinic/Hasidic Judaism and Kabbalah for more focus on multiversal feats and abstract/cosmic/metaphysical stuff for Yhwh than mainstream Christianity. But even then early Christianity did have some stuff implying multiversal feats for God/Yhwh as well. 

But i'm glad to have finally convinced you partially that yhwh is multiversal and that hindu gods in my opinion should never be the only group of gods/beings with multiversal swag.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> so you're from spacebattles?


Gods no. I read this thread months ago. ugh.



Pecola said:


> how is orphic zeus full of bullshit? I think he is truly overpowered and hax, but still not the strongest greek-being ever.


Because I don't like the way the Greek mythology is interpreted in Orphic traditions. 



Pecola said:


> But i'm glad to have finally convinced you partially that yhwh is multiversal and that hindu gods in my opinion should never be the only group of gods/beings with multiversal swag.



Multiversal swag are always welcome.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> Gods no. I read this thread months ago. ugh.



you read the spacebattle thread too? 

i personally think the "who can beat hindu gods" thread on spacebattles is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY worse than every religion thread ever made in the OBD so far, combined. Especially on the 7th page, where all they kept saying that LT and comic characters could beat Brahman (yes, _the_ absolute supreme God of hinduism and not Brahma) and someone even giving their answer on "Yhwh/Allah vs. all of fiction". 



> Because I don't like the way the Greek mythology is interpreted in Orphic traditions.



what's so bad about them? I personally think it makes the greek gods fucking overpowered to cosmic and abstract levels. 



> Multiversal swag are always welcome.



Religion/mythology or whatever such category of things in real-life you want to think of, are kinda the original multiversal reality-warpers and omnipotents if you think about how it all comes down to it. 

I only personally hate how most people in most versus forums I surf (either here or spacebattles) think that only Hindu gods can be multiversal and that apparently everyone else is "ghey and weak". 

Well on my end at least. 

But yeah most mythology/real gods and figures of all kinds are massively underrated and underrepresented in terms of powers and feats and really should need their own respect threads here. :/


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

also interesting to note that Orphism has an infinite multiverse at least.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> Snip





Pecola said:


> also interesting to note that Orphism has an infinite multiverse at least.



Spacebattles.


I prefer greek gods in old fashioned way without abstract shits (well for Olympians a least).
Zeus throwing lightning bolts, Poseidon creating earthquakes and sea storms, Athena turning your girls into elvuz spiders and snake-haired-monsters. Zeus kidnapping pretty boys and making them immortals only because they are gods but still has mortal traits.
When you enter into abstracts concept you can't even call a god an asshole because he is beyond morals.
Constellation creations are enough to me. 
Orphic traditions just force Phanes/Khronos/Ananke/Ophion into your throat.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 18, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> Spacebattles.
> 
> 
> I prefer greek gods in old fashioned way without abstract shits (well for Olympians a least).
> ...



why did you snip my post for? most of what I said was true.

so you just prefer the greek olympians in their normal standard forms/incarnations/versions just like the justice league in their post-crisis or dcau verse? fine by me.

but I just think Orphism is pretty interesting and that the "infinite multiverse" thing really does give the greek beings a massive power boost.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Apr 18, 2013)

Pecola said:


> why did you snip my post for? most of what I said was true.


I know what you said is true.
Didn't "snip" just mean that your comment is too long and I want to make him smaller? Or have something offensive?  English language confuses me. 



Pecola said:


> so you just prefer the greek olympians in their normal standard forms/incarnations/versions just like the justice league in their post-crisis or dcau verse? fine by me.


Pretty much.



Pecola said:


> but I just think Orphism is pretty interesting and that the "infinite multiverse" thing really does give the greek beings a massive power boost.


Orphic is greek mythology wank.


----------



## Solrac (Apr 19, 2013)

The Demifiend said:


> I know what you said is true.
> Didn't "snip" just mean that your comment is too long and I want to make him smaller? Or have something offensive?  English language confuses me.



is english your first language?

well usually whenever I see "snip" on my quotes and posts, it just means the person doesn't want to acknowledge what I wrote in the previous post being quoted. 



> Pretty much.



yeah olympian greek gods and goddesses are awesome and 1337 to the core. you kinda notice they're like the justice league of the ancient religion/mythology side right? and Zeus is basically "Clark Kent" or Kal-El himself. 



> Orphic is greek mythology wank.



but greek mythology is too awesome to deny and seeing them have multiversal/megaversal and above abstract feats and power-ups in texts and beliefs outside Hesiod/Homer (aka the mainstream version) kinda backs them up don't you think? 





Going by the above links, Chaos should be arguably massively multiversal/megaversal and using powerscaling from other greek-roman deities/beings in Orphism that are also decidely multiversal, then Chaos gets even stronger I think. 

Damn... Orphism is like a Greek/Roman equivalent to one of the Hindu schools of beliefs that teaches multiversal or abstract/omnipotent stuff. :heston

PS - sorry for not replying fast, I am very busy working on making my "300 Meets Deadliest Warrior" vid on Final Cut Pro for my Final Cut 2 class. It's been two classes already and I still haven't finished it yet.


----------



## teddy (Apr 19, 2013)

For thread that has 3 pages and already had mention of yahweh...

this is relatively calm


----------

